# The 7th Heresy Online Army Painting Challenge.



## Tawa

Greetings you bunch of reprobates and welcome to the 7th Hunger....... What? Oh, sorry......


Who missed me then? :laugh:

By my reckoning this is the 7th APC - and the third one I've run - so let's get down to business shall we?
Same script as previous years in that you may have a primary army and an optional secondary army. If you are starting a brand new primary or secondary army then you must complete enough units to make it game legal.

Terrain is allowed as a monthly entry, although this can be a maximum of twice throughout the APC. You will also still receive a pair of "Real Life" tickets that enable you to essentially claim a 'free' month in the APC. Please don't abuse them or I'll send @Nordicus around to beat you up with wet celery! :laugh:
I will be including just one of the ever popular Double Month entries as well which will more than likely be January seeing as a lot of us will probably have been on the sauce throughout December.......

The requirement as ever is to have at least ten completed units by the end of the APC.

If you wish to enter, then please post below with what army you'll be painting up. The APC will begin on the 1st October 2016.

Here we go then!


----------



## Tawa

I'll be trying - and failing - to complete the APC again this year with Blitzkrieg Germans for Bolt Action.


----------



## Haskanael

I am going to join in with my Ultramarines and guard this time I will finish it!


----------



## The Gunslinger

Yay! Glad to see this is happening again. I'm going to enter, just let me decide which of my many ongoing projects will take centre stage this year.


----------



## Drohar

Just a rules question: I have base coated my army with Chaos Black spray (done back in March), and I tend to paint slowly, but around three to two different units at the same time. So if i start, for example, two units in October that is base coated with Chaos Black, finish one in October and one November, do they both count or do I need to start and finish the unit in the same month?
Also is it ok that they are base coated already?


----------



## R_Squared

Yay!
As to armies though I'm not sure, I'm away at the moment although I'll be back in a couple of weeks. Can I make my mind up then? I'd like to dig through my minis and see what tickles my fancy.
I've painted a lot of orks, and I've still got a few to do, but I would like a change.
Hmmmmm.


----------



## Old Man78

Okay I'll torture myself again and say I'm in, doing Space Marines and a little Imperial Guard maybe. @Tawa, whats the craic with terrain, does it have to be store bought terrain or can it be scratch biult stuff?


----------



## Lord of the Night

With the Stormcast and Mechanicus each about 90-95% finished I think this time my Ghoul Court will be taking centre stage.


LotN


----------



## Tawa

Drohar said:


> Just a rules question: I have base coated my army with Chaos Black spray (done back in March), and I tend to paint slowly, but around three to two different units at the same time. So if i start, for example, two units in October that is base coated with Chaos Black, finish one in October and one November, do they both count or do I need to start and finish the unit in the same month?
> Also is it ok that they are base coated already?


Umm, preferably month by month. Don't worry, I'm slow as fook at painting as well :laugh:



R_Squared said:


> Can I make my mind up then? I'd like to dig through my minis and see what tickles my fancy.


Fine by me mate as long as you give me a quick shout with your choice so I can stick it into my records 



Oldman78 said:


> Okay I'll torture myself again and say I'm in, doing Space Marines and a little Imperial Guard maybe. @Tawa, whats the craic with terrain, does it have to be store bought terrain or can it be scratch biult stuff?


Either/either matey :good:



Lord of the Night said:


> With the Stormcast and Mechanicus each about 90-95% finished I think this time my Ghoul Court will be taking centre stage.


Colour me intrigued.....


----------



## Drohar

I'll try again this year, hopefully with better success. Militarum tempestus & Space Marines (which are converted Scion models).


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I'm toying with a couple of ideas, so pencil me in.


----------



## Tawa

Cools :good:


Also, @Drohar, I should have said that having everything base coated in advance is no issue at all :good:


----------



## The Gunslinger

Lord of the Night said:


> With the Stormcast and Mechanicus each about 90-95% finished I think this time my Ghoul Court will be taking centre stage.


I would love to see you giving the undead a go, so I look forward to that!


----------



## Old Man78

> Either/either matey :good:[f/quote]
> 
> Cool, I'll paint one sheet of card green for a patch of grass and one brown for a patch of mud, thats 2 entries in the bag already


----------



## Lord of the Night

The Gunslinger said:


> I would love to see you giving the undead a go, so I look forward to that!





Tawa said:


> Colour me intrigued.....


Thanks guys, already thinking of colour options and patterns. Worked out my entries to last twelve months as well.


LotN


----------



## The Gunslinger

Going to go with the guard for my main army choice, hopefully I will get further then I did last time.


----------



## DaisyDuke

I'll throw my lot in. Terror lords back log fo completion 
Hopefully a house move and renovation project won't get in my way this year.


----------



## JAMOB

Well... I guess I'm going to have to find a way to get my paints across three states... I just ordered three BA dreadnoughts so count me in (though I might be off to a bit of a slow start)


----------



## Lord of the Night

My next entry, primed and awaiting the starting horn. :grin2:


LotN


----------



## Tawa

What madness is this!? :laugh:




Lord of the Night said:


> My next entry, primed and awaiting the starting horn. :grin2:
> 
> 
> LotN


----------



## Lord of the Night

Tawa said:


> What madness is this!? :laugh:


Clarification: My entry to the whole year, not just the first month. :wink2:


LotN


----------



## Tawa

Boring! :laugh:


----------



## Logaan

Go on, count me in again :grin2:

My entry will be the rest of my Bolt Action early war French.


----------



## Tawa

Logaan said:


> Go on, count me in again :grin2:
> 
> My entry will be the rest of my Bolt Action early war French.



Good man!


----------



## Shandathe

Eh, why not... I'll reinforce my Sisters with Imperial Guard artillery


----------



## Shandathe

Gentlemen and ladies, 

Tawa started things off without adding a post here. Starting thread is in the Project Logs forum. Not where I had expected it, but there you go


----------



## Tawa

Shandathe said:


> Gentlemen and ladies,
> 
> Tawa started things off without adding a post here. Starting thread is in the Project Logs forum. Not where I had expected it, but there you go


Yarp 

I shifted the APC over to Project Logs as it's not really what could be called a completion. Apart from the rest of us desperately trying to match the work rate of @Nordicus....... :laugh:


----------



## Nordicus

Tawa said:


> Apart from the rest of us desperately trying to match the work rate of @Nordicus....... :laugh:












I don't know what you're talking about...


----------



## Tawa

Good grief!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Too late for me to join in? I know that i am a month behind now but i'd like to work on my Orks and CSM this year.


----------



## The Gunslinger

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Too late for me to join in? I know that i am a month behind now but i'd like to work on my Orks and CSM this year.


To be fair the first month doesn't close until the 5th, so if you are super fast you could still get that first month's model painted :laugh:


----------



## Tawa

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Too late for me to join in? I know that i am a month behind now but i'd like to work on my Orks and CSM this year.


Welcome aboard, Grim! :good:



The Gunslinger said:


> To be fair the first month doesn't close until the 5th, so if you are super fast you could still get that first month's model painted :laugh:



This. :crazy:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

The Gunslinger said:


> To be fair the first month doesn't close until the 5th, so if you are super fast you could still get that first month's model painted :laugh:


Oooooo. i have a Kharn kitbash that's primed. I might be able to get him done before the end of saturday. I'm off Saturday too.

Mable....Pass me the brushes.


----------



## The Gunslinger

GrimzagGorwazza;2369097
Oooooo. i have a Kharn kitbash that's primed. I might be able to get him done before the end of saturday. I'm off Saturday too.
Mable....Pass me the brushes.[/QUOTE said:


> Best of luck mate!


----------

